# Montrose WW Park Fundraiser



## fella (Jul 29, 2008)

Duckins said:


> Sorry for the last minute notice. There is a fundraiser going on tonight at The Horsefly for the Montrose Rec District. Come grab a pint and help support the new park and river corridor!


Is there an organization rallying behind the effort? How can we access info on the whitewater component of the proposal? 

Thanks!


----------



## Duckins (Nov 7, 2008)

The city won a sizable grant for the project already. This event was for the Rec District Foundation, which seems to be the driving/directing force for the park. Check out their site for details... News from Montrose Recreation Foundation | Montrose Recreation Foundation

It was a great turnout! They had a map of the proposed river plan tonight. I think it included six whitewater features.


----------

